# IGF-1 LR3, HGH, info



## tntsoldier258 (Aug 14, 2011)

I train in MMA and BJJ. I have 1mg of IGF-1 LR3, 100iu HGH, 2ml of cjc. I have a competition in 12 weeks and I want to maintain muscle mass, increase strenth, and burn off fat. I also want to heal damaged joints from 5 years in the Airbourne Infantry. I also have 10 cc of 200mg/ml of bolderone, clen, test prop, hcg, anavr, and a anti estrogen. I would appreciate advice on a cycle of the above. I am also worried hypoglcemia since I will be doing two to three hours of rolling bjj 5 x a week. Any info is much appreciated


----------



## cane87 (Aug 15, 2011)

umm have u ever cycled before?


----------



## tntsoldier258 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes I have. I have been lifting since the mid 90s. I have used dbol, Test prop.,cyp, eth, sus 250, decca, winny, bolderone, fina, masterone, m-drol, p-plex, clen, t3, hgh, HGC, clomid, and insulin for a month 10 years ago.  10 months ago I weighed 225 pounds, benched 475, and squated 600. Now Im 190, at 16% body fat. I have to deployments, One to Iraq and one to Afghanistan and was blown up 3 times so I have some joint problems and memory loss. I was thinking of starting with eq at 200mg a week and prop. 100mg every 3rd day. then using the anavar at 30mg a day, clen, and t3. I realize the does is low but my goals are to drop my body fat to 6-8% and gain a few pounds of lean body mass. I have 12 weeks and I am not sure if it would be better to us hgh at 4ius in the morning and IGF-1 LR3 PW then a few hours later do 3 hours of BJJ/ cardio or do the juice first then use the hgh and IGF to keep gains with hgh and clomid. Then the CJC. My biggest concern is going hypo since I will be doing 3 hours of rolling a night. If I carb up right after the IGF shot and before I train BJJ could I still be in danger of going hypo? Also with the stimilating effects of clen and my script of adderall xr could that furthur the danger? Whats the best way to cycle the above and achieve my goals? I appreciate your reply and any info and guidence would be much appreciated.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 16, 2011)

tntsoldier258 said:


> Yes I have. I have been lifting since the mid 90s. I have used dbol, Test prop.,cyp, eth, sus 250, decca, winny, bolderone, fina, masterone, m-drol, p-plex, clen, t3, hgh, HGC, clomid, and insulin for a month 10 years ago. 10 months ago I weighed 225 pounds, benched 475, and squated 600. Now Im 190, at 16% body fat. I have to deployments, One to Iraq and one to Afghanistan and was blown up 3 times so I have some joint problems and memory loss. I was thinking of starting with eq at 200mg a week and prop. 100mg every 3rd day. then using the anavar at 30mg a day, clen, and t3. I realize the does is low but my goals are to drop my body fat to 6-8% and gain a few pounds of lean body mass. I have 12 weeks and I am not sure if it would be better to us hgh at 4ius in the morning and IGF-1 LR3 PW then a few hours later do 3 hours of BJJ/ cardio or do the juice first then use the hgh and IGF to keep gains with hgh and clomid. Then the CJC. My biggest concern is going hypo since I will be doing 3 hours of rolling a night. If I carb up right after the IGF shot and before I train BJJ could I still be in danger of going hypo? Also with the stimilating effects of clen and my script of adderall xr could that furthur the danger? Whats the best way to cycle the above and achieve my goals? I appreciate your reply and any info and guidence would be much appreciated.


 

You're trying to do WAY TOO much here.

Seeing that you want to lean out and maybe add some LBM all you need is test, a solid diet, cardio and that's it.

All the other stuff is not necessary and should be used for an advanced set up, which you're not ready for yet.

Keep it simple.


----------



## Mooksman (Aug 16, 2011)

Id agree with CT here, maybe run gh and test brother...


----------



## tntsoldier258 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you, for the advice. I appreciate it.


----------

